
Now You Has “King of Jazz” - smacktoward
https://www.criterion.com/current/posts/5511-now-you-has-king-of-jazz
======
cocacola1
Criterion might just be one of my favorite companies in the world. Certainly
one of two that I purchase from on a constant, consistent basis. Their
releases are pretty much always well done.

~~~
ttoinou
Agreed. I like Janus Films also
[http://www.janusfilms.com/](http://www.janusfilms.com/)

~~~
cocacola1
Janus is fantastic as well, as is Arrow. Always worth the price.

